# Reluctant Singer



## SSB (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, I've just brought home my third Cockatiel, Buddy (well, 2 weeks ago).

Buddy sang constantly at the store where I purchased him, both while in the cage and while being handled. This is important because I specifically wanted a male who would sing to me. He adapted fairly quickly. By the end of the first day, he was letting me scratch his head and he was preeing me at the end of the second.

After a week had gone by, I had still hardly heard a peep from him, aside from the usual indignant shouts when I leave him alone to go to work, cook, etc.

Since then, I've noticed that he'll occasionally burst into song as soon as I leave the room (I'll listen at the door), however he never sings with me in the room. This morning, when he did it, I went back in, got him out of the cage, scratched his head, and told him what a good bird he was.

My older male (about 8 years) went through a short phase where he wouldn't sing with me in the room, but he was nearly a year old at the time (Buddy's about 12 weeks) and it eventually passed. Is this, perhaps, a form of submissive behavior?

Before the questions pour in, I do not shush him shout at him to be quiet when he makes a sound I don't like (incidentally, he hasn't made one anyway). In fact, I whistle to him all the time trying to encourage the behavior. He spends at least 3 hours a day sitting happily on my shoulder, sharing my food and getting treats or head scratches. I never make any sudden movements or loud noises to startle him. I keep the curtains open when I'm gone so he can get plenty of light, and I leave the radio going so he won't feel as alone.

Can anyone think of any other possible reason that Buddy's so reluctant to sing for me?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is a new place and even though he has settled in good it may take him a while to get comfortable enough to really sing. Right now it seems he's doing it to get your attention but he should come out of his shell eventually.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's probably feeling a bit nervous in his new home. Give him some more time to adapt and reward him for any nice sounds that he makes while you're there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Give him time to settle believe me
I remember me asking why are they quiet when i got mine but now all i hear is cookie non stop and he is loud. I will have more trouble when taco starts as iv only had him for a week, hope he not as loud.


----------



## SSB (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought I'd give an update. The day after I posted, I was home sick. I learned the hard way that Buddy spends _all morning_ singing. A day or two later, he started singing to me when we spend time together during the evenings. I use this time for training sessions. When he attempts to mimic me, or sings something I've taught him, he gets a treat or a scratch.

I've taught him the bugle charge, and he's working on shave and a haircut and pop goes the weasel. He's even made a few recognizable attempts at saying, "I love you".


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

SSB said:


> "I love you".


 I love when they say that its just too cute and melts your heart


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Can you whistle tunes at him? One of mine likes the Adams Family theme tune and tries to whistle it back if I start him off, mostly they make up their own tunes though!


----------

